# PITCHER DOUCHE



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried this? You need a small pitcher and a large container for the water.While sitting on the toilet pour water over the genitalia area. It is very helpful after a bad D attack or just for everyday cleanliness. You can use special female cleaning preparations if you want, but rinse well.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I was actually instructed to do something similar with a water bottle when I urinated after having an episiotomy with my first child. It definitely cuts down on the stinging factor.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

In the old days, rinsing after urination after an episiotomy was common practice. Is it still done? They also used to shave the whole area before giving birth. It was a shock when I had my second child that I was only shaved around the lower part of the area. Do they not shave at all anymore? I had my children during the "dark ages" (1966 and 69), so there are lots of changes.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Nope, no more shaving or enemas! I had my kids in 94 & 95 and they did neither.Using the water as you urinate is actually a life saver, cuz it stings and burns like the dickens if you dont. I think this is the main reason they have you do it, so it isnt so uncomfortable. They also said tucks pads would help soothe the area, but IMHO they gotta be crazy.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

When I had my boys, the nurse gave me a sitz bath. It fit on the toilet seat and there was like an IV bag with a tube that ran down and into the toilet below your bottom. It would release water from the bag to wash over your stitches and soothe that area. It really helped with the soreness of giving birth and the episiotomy.Jeanne


----------

